# Master key blank



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

Hi everyone,

anybody knows where I can buy online original master key blank with Nissan logo on it ? Or going to the dealer is the only option ?

Thanks,
Vitali.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Key*

Most of the key blanks I have seen on-line are Nismo blanks or chrome blanks. If they are what you want you can find them on ebay if you do a search. The Genuine Nismo key can be found at mossyperformance.com. 

Otherwise the dealer has them, I believe most key makers have Nissan STYLE blanks, they are the same shape as the factory but they are lacking the Nissan logo.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

Thanks wes,

I know about Nismo blanks, but I wanted the key with Nissan logo. So I think the dealer is where I should go.

Vitali.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hahaha, check this out. I just bought one:








butterfly style key.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Is it functional?  (butterfly)


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

I found a site the other night that sells gold and silver keys w/ the black NISMO symbol w/ red cirle for O --- Im at work right now so not sure where the sight is but i will post later tonite and give you the address. -- the only problem is you're gonna have to translate japanese yen into what ever the dollar would be....


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

This, I THINK, is what Mavenali is talking about. They're kinda pricey. Around $45-55 per key.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...n=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=KEY01-WTF01


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

Timbo.. thats exactly what i was talking about... love that key.. but didn't know it cost tht much..


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

you can get the Nissan key blank already cut for you car if you go to the dealer. I think its like $15 dollars. They refrence your VIN and cut you a key. Make sure you have proof of ownership though... they shouldnt cut it unless you do. I will be doing this tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

*Switchblade*

Anyone know if Nissans can get those cool switchblade keys? 

I have seen VW's with em


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

no


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

You can get a GTR one from motorex.net .


----------

